# Beef up my 5.1 HT or go 7.1



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

My current HT setup is a Cynosure center channel I built, the rest of the small speakers are Orbaudio Mod2 (LF, RF, LR, RR). Since I'm replacing my front left and right speaker with my current build (AA Arbiter MTM), I have 4 Orb audio speakers to use. Should I stack them in my back speakers to have 4 Orb's each for my rear's, or use them for the 6 and 7th channel(rear back) for a 7.1 system? I'm not quite sure how much stuff is out there that is 7.1 channel capable. I need your opinions. 

My receiver is a Pioneer VSX815 (this has 7.1 capability)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How large is your room and do you have the rear seating at least 3' from the back wall where you would be placing them for 7.1?


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

The room is 20' deep and 16' wide. It opens up into the kitchen which is about the same size as the living room (open floor plan). The back of the couch is 6 feet from the rear wall.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your room is defiantly a candidate for a 7.1 speaker setup. I would go that rout for sure.


----------



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree with Tony. In a medium to large size room the 7.1 is worth it. If you had a smaller enclosed room I would say stick to 5.1. As far as what is out there to take advantage of it, I would say very little. The big drive for 7.1 is Bluray which is still in it's "growth" stage. Regardless, your receiver will output through all the rear speakers on any dolby digital track. It won't truly be 7 individual channels but having listened to both true 7.1 tracks and regular dolby digital, you really have to listen for the difference... Just my 2 cents..


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I was looking at a couple of sites for a 7.1 setup and got two different answers. The THX site has the back surrounds (channel 6 and 7) side by side. The dolby site has them a bit spread out and angled inward. Before I go cutting holes in the drywall to run wires, I need to know what the best setup is. Some pros and cons maybe?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

THX Needs to update there graphics as that is not the best configuration now that there are movies with true 7.1 audio. The proper way is to have 4' between them do not mount them in the corners of the room.


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Great!


----------



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Also if I remember corectly, the surrounds should be placed slightly higher than ear level. Not aimed directly at the listener. My memory may be outdated though.


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I was planning on installing them up at the wedge between the wall and ceiling. We have a nice painting that the wife does not want any speakers near, so my only choice is up at the top of the wall (10' ceiling). My listening area is 3/4's back from the TV wall. What would be the best direction to aim them considering my situation?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jazzscreamer said:


> My listening area is 3/4's back from the TV wall. What would be the best direction to aim them considering my situation?


Given that, I would aim them at the floor in the front of the room where you sit slightly angled in.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with Tony. We have used a highly similar setup for about eight months now, and it works great.


----------

